# Photos pc to forum



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is there a simple way to load photo's from a PC to the forum ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

try joining Photobucket (google them). get a free account. upload your photos to there and they give you a choice of various codes to use for posting on the forum


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Photobucket or Flickr. Personally I think that Flickr has the edge, but Photobucket is probably a bit easier to use.

http://support.photobucket.com/hc/en-us/articles/200724424-Linking-to-Forums


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Am I missing something ...I just click the "insert image" icon on the tool bar then choose "From Computer" tab and click the "basic uploader" option to browse for the image from my PC and its inserted into my post


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Have you not got an album on here then? I have. It lets you upload pics to your CFUK album and then you just invoke the magic codeage given with each piccy to have them appear in your post.

Or, I think you can click "Go Advanced" on the post editing thing next to where it says Quick Reply, and then click on the "tree in a box" icon next to the "filmstrip" icon in the toolbar above the editing field. That gives you the choice between adding an image from a URL or from your PC using "basic uploader".

Actually, just noticed that you don't even need to go "Advanced", the image icon is there on the Quick Reply editor as well. (I usually use my phone or tablet, haven't used the laptop for forumming in yonks).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> Am I missing something ...I just click the "insert image" icon on the tool bar then choose "Upload image" tab and click the "basic uploader" option to browse for the image from my PC and its inserted into my post


That's what I do


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Ummmm - just press the 'picture' icon and then select the 'From computer' tab and browse to the pic (I use basic uploader but normal one is ok most of the time) and hit 'upload'

No need for any hosting or photobuckets or anything.

Even easier if using Tapatalk for pics on the same smartphone


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

upload from computer using basic loader process for me too, works fine.

John


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I've always used ImageShack which is a US site which stores your pics and provides direct links to copy and paste into forum. Real easy


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments,I have obviously loaded photos at times, some times a couple of "clicks" and its done. I do have photos on CFUK my album but there are time's when no matter what I try the do not load, including using the Icons on the tool bar (not that it makes a difference this is from a D/top) phone wise I am still in steam driven age (think Matrix).

I will try some of these suggestions. (Practical very computers still learning)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

On a slightly different question. Whenever I try and upload a new profile picture I always get an "upload failed message" although the image does change.

The quality of the image always doesn't seem that great. I always upload using a picture stored on my phone / laptop.

Is there a better way of doing this?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Avatars on this site are tiny, the dimensions they've got to be are miniscule. Dunno if this is something we could get a bit more leeway with?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Avatar pics are limited to 19.5kb or 80x80 pixels which isn't a lot. If you upload a file pic even at low res, it will get scaled down in size. Way round this is to use ultra low res images rather than photos.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

As Jeebsy said the Avatars are tiny and if you upload anything bigger (or smaller!) it will resize it ... usually badly. It's best to resize the image yourself before uploading.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ah.. Systemic Kid for in before me


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Avatar pics are limited to 19.5kb or 80x80 pixels which isn't a lot. If you upload a file pic even at low res, it will get scaled down in size. Way round this is to use ultra low res images rather than photos.


Thanks TSK ...What's the best way to lower the res?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Use MS paint or something. If you've got something you want upload it as a picture and i'll resize it for you


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks TSK ...What's the best way to lower the res?


Try adjusting image quality down as low as you can (check kb file size in 'file info' - try cropping just the part of the image up you want to use and save as a separate file to get the kg file size down as low as possible.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

There are also loads of free online image resizers... just google "resize picture"


----------

